# Roamio RF Remote Pairing



## flyerwire (Sep 4, 2003)

Anyone successfully do a new rf pairing on the roamios?

I've followed the directions to do the clear, enter, clear, 2,2,1,clear. Then i out the remote in pairing mode which i see by the flashing amber lights. But I get nothing, is there some way to know when the DVR is in new pairing mode? Am I doing something wrong?

I'm hoping it's not my second bad roamio...


----------



## flyerwire (Sep 4, 2003)

As an FYI, it appears 220,Clear gets the DVR ready to pair, not what it says on the website. Got it fixed thanks to Margret's help


----------

